# Utes Schedule Notre Dame in 2010



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The utahutes just confirmed they have scheduled a one-game series at Notre Dame in 2010. (They pushed their contract with Utah State back for that year to make it work)

The presser is at: http://utahutes.cstv.com/sports/m-footb ... 08aaa.html 
Like this year's game at Michigan, the utahutes are getting considerable money to go there to play. They will get national exposure, as per Notre Dame's nationwide contract with NBC - which is a good thing for them. On the flip side, they are letting themselves be purchased for a home game for a bigger program.

I think this game will be good for the utahutes, as I think this year's Michigan game will be good. But I ask the questions -
Is this a sign that the utahutes are respected by big-time programs?
or
The fact that they are not in position to demand a home and home show that they are not respected?

And before anyone else brings it up, I know that Notre Dame has sucked in recent years. But still - they are the biggest of the big time programs. They are the ONLY school with their own NATIONWIDE MAJOR NETWORK CONTRACT! Forget about getting on ESPN. Forget about regional coverage. Forget about the Big Ten Network, Sunshine Network (SEC) or the MTN. Every home in America can watch Notre Dame EVERY STINKING WEEK! And that is the pinnacle of big time program.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Respected or not, if they will, they will get noticed. I think it's a good move on their part to take every advantage they can get to play teams that can put them on the map.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Respected or not, if they will, they will get noticed. I think it's a good move on their part to take every advantage they can get to play teams that can put them on the map.


So, Northern Iowa is playing BYU to "get put on the map". Now it all makes sense. :? :roll: Being someones 'cream puff' does NOT "put you on the map", it just gets you another loss during the season, which is what WILL happen @ Michigan this fall.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> So, Northern Iowa is playing BYU to "get put on the map". Now it all makes sense. :? :roll: Being someones 'cream puff' does NOT "put you on the map", it just gets you another loss during the season, which is what WILL happen @ Michigan this fall.


Pro, I dont think you're thinking clearly on this one. You're to busy thinking about arrowing a 400 class bull. <<--O/


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > So, Northern Iowa is playing BYU to "get put on the map". Now it all makes sense. :? :roll: Being someones 'cream puff' does NOT "put you on the map", it just gets you another loss during the season, which is what WILL happen @ Michigan this fall.
> 
> 
> Pro, I dont think you're thinking clearly on this one. You're to busy thinking about arrowing a 400 class bull. <<--O/


Good point, for once. :shock: *\-\*


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> ...
> The fact that they are not in position to demand a home and home show that they are not respected?


For what it is worth; I think the Y had to give a 3 game series with two being away. Good move there, there is no possible negative outcome for the Utes unless ND still sucks in two years (unlikely) and Utes lose (likely in any year).

Can anyone help me find "Notre Dame, Ind?" All I can find is the University of Notre Dame located in South Bend, IN; dang Ute student who wrote that article!! *\-\* *\-\* *\-\*


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> Can anyone help me find "Notre Dame, Ind?"


I think it is kind of like the Vattican. It is in the middle of Rome, but it is its own country. But its still in Rome. 

And with BYU's series with Notre Dame - the first time was a two for one. But at least they got that one. And that was scheduled when Notre Dame was actually a good team! If anyone can remember back that far!


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

By 2010 Notre Dame might be preety good...they are young right now and might have returned to power by then. Either way I dont think the utes stand a chance...the game will end up just like this years Michigan game....a blowout loss! :shock:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> > Can anyone help me find "Notre Dame, Ind?"
> 
> 
> I think it is kind of like the Vattican. It is in the middle of Rome, but it is its own country. But its still in Rome.
> ...


If history serves me right wasn't it just a couple of years ago that ND got into the BCS and collected 11 million that they didn't have to split with anyone, seems pretty smart to me. When was the last time BYU played in the BCS oh yea that would be NEVER!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> When was the last time BYU played in the BCS oh yea that would be NEVER!


Never.

And the fact that Notre Dame has played in several BCS games is a sign of how big the program is. They have a special arrangement in the BCS that if they have like 10 wins, they get an automatic bid. Notre Dame is the biggest college program in the nation. Period. And as much as I love to hate on the utahutes, I think it will be good for their program to play Notre Dame - even if it means doing a one year deal only. And, much as I hate to say this, I hope the utahutes win that game!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't understand why Notre Dame would even schedule Utah. If they win, no big deal. If they lose, they're screwed. There must have been some kind of scandal involved. I'm going to get to the bottom of this. One of the boosters for Utah must have a picture of one of the coaches or administrators with a prostitute or teenage boy. That's the only logical explanation I can come up with.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

It pains me to say that I agree with tree on this one. They must have a photo of Father O'Maley having a "private" conference with an alter boy in the rectory.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

It seems like ND plays a MWC or WAC team nearly every year because they can get them to come for a one year deal - and not do a home and home. This year they open against San Diego State. Next year they play Nevada. Every year, they play Michigan, Michigan State, Purdue, USC and Boston College. Then they usually play one or two of the service acadamies, all in home and home arrangements. It looks like the rest of their schedule is spread across several conferences - so to bring in a WAC or MWC team seems to be a nice fit - especially when most teams from the WAC or MWC are willing to go to South Bend without requiring the Irish to visit their stadium.


----------

